# #6?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the differance between a #6 aristo switch and a 10 FT diamater switch? Is a # 6 closer to a 20 ft diamter curve?


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

#6 switches will match 20 diameter curves. The are not curved, like the smaller switches however. This means that you will have to bend a bit of track to make a parallel line. Its no big deal. 

The number 6 means the angle the tracks diverge is 1 foot out for each 6 feet forward.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As the switch has no real curvature to it you can use just about what you want for curves. Later RJD


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

This may help you some... 

http://narrowmind.railfan.net/BLW/BLW22-switchradius-gauge.jpg 


Obviously, that's in 1:1 feet... divide by your scale of choice for the actual (or multiply by 12 and divide the result by your scale if you want it in inches...) since the angle is a proportion, it stays constant.

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The 10 ft diameter switch is about 18 inches long. 

The #6 switch is about 3 ft long.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

See the following Aristo documents: 

Aristo #6 Turnout Diagram - metric dimensions 
http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo/pdf/Num6_Asize.pdf 

Aristo Wide Radius Switch Instruction Manual states" 
"The curved leg has a diameter of 10' (5' radius) ...." 
http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo/manuals%20pdf/switches.pdf 

Aristo 2009 catalog - page 11 includes some nominal dimensions of tracks. 
http://www.aristocraft.com/catalog/index.html 

-Ted


----------

